
How to Build a Blog with Gatsby and Netlify - codespot
https://www.codespot.org/how-to-build-a-blog-with-gatsby-and-netlify/
======
omarhaneef
It amazes me that these things are not as easy as Medium or Blogger or
Wordpress.

There should be a Digital Ocean script that sets up a basic personal blog on
Github pages/Gitlab pages/Netlify. The server let’s me pick a theme, a host, I
set up the blog.

I never know if the static pages use Gatsby or Hugo or Jekyll or Pelican.

Use of a CLI would be strictly optional. It might even give me the option of
porting my pages, posts and structure from one vendor to another.

~~~
pinehqcom
I setup this [https://bun4.com](https://bun4.com) for you. Make a Pull Request
on [https://github.com/pinehq/bun4](https://github.com/pinehq/bun4) and it
automatically compiles. Stop complaining and start writing ;)

~~~
omarhaneef
Thank you.

Could you add a CLI I can use to quickly download my... just kidding.

------
npinsker
I recently wanted to do a small project in React and found this site:
[https://reactjs.org/docs/add-react-to-a-
website.html](https://reactjs.org/docs/add-react-to-a-website.html). It was a
painless, plug-and-play solution that got me coding within 3 minutes. I didn't
need any data from external APIs. Obviously Gatsby would have been overkill
here -- but that left me wondering why anyone would use Gatsby at all, since
it's billed as "the static React site generator", and I had done that easily
without it.

This tutorial is appropriately concise and answered my question perfectly:
Gatsby's main use case seems to be when you want to _repeatedly_ generate a
static site dependent on some data source changing (e.g. blogs, online stores,
etc.)

~~~
trufas
The main advantage is Gatsby pregenerates the initial markup for your website,
so it loads faster and can work OK without JS. That example from the React
docs has to load the JS bundle before showing any content and won't render at
all if Javscript is disabled

------
sneak
Don’t forget to set GATSBY_TELEMETRY_DISABLED=1 in your environment.

------
kissgyorgy
Just click around that site and notice how crazy FAST it is!

